# B & N Coal in Noble Co.



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

During youth season, the kids started to hunt on B & N public land and this guy tells us that he leased the property. He even posted the property with about 50 signs. We left and the following week before gun season I called B & N. They said that they don't lease property and it is public hunting for all. So diring gun season we went up to the guy and told him what B & N said. He started back peddling and said we are shooting all of his deer. HIS DEER? He is one of these guys that buys 5 acres and tells people he has 500! So we told the guy we have been hunting the same area for 30 plus years, and for now on, we will make sure the kids shoot thier share of deer. He was hunting for horns, we hunt for meat. The kids are not going to wait 10 years to shoot a wall-mounter!!!!!! 
Anybody out there come across this same problem???????


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Years ago someone posted no tresspassing signs along the road frontage of the public property that I hunted. I fell for it until a local sheriiff stopped to talk and I asked him about it. He assured me that the land was open to public hunting (Wayne National Forrest) and the next time I went there the signs were gone.


----------

